# need a replacement tool rest



## darcisowers (Sep 15, 2009)

still learning where the different topics go... so please move this post if it belongs elsewhere...

where is a good place to get a *good* tool rest?  I have a GIANT tool rest on my lathe (seriously, 10 inches?), and I suspect that it's not going to be very good for pens, as I'm planning to turn center to center, and I probably won't be able to get close enough with this tool rest.  And a related question:  which is better for center to center turning, 4 or 6 inches?  

I'm already contemplating getting a different lathe (the one hubby found and is working on getting running is an old Craftsman monotube that was "new" in the box; but it is MT1) because today I found a FAB deal on craigslist.   This "new" lathe is a Jet 1410, but it is MISSING it's tool rest completely, so my tool rest question is still valid.  

:biggrinarci


----------



## gketell (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Darci.  It's me again!!

CraftSupply has a nice system where you can buy the tool post and then buy several tool rests that attach to the post: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ol_Rests___T_Bar_Tool_Rest___t_bar_rest?Args=.  but you could also go down to your local machine shop and get something made pretty cheaply.  

JohnnyCNC (Yes I keep sending you to him.  But that is because he has good product at good prices) also has several different systems.  http://penturnersproducts.com/index...Path=5&zenid=d4c37239ff4931e956f8e3663b963f0f

You know my vote.  The craftsman is an OK lathe but it doesn't hold a candle to the Jet.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out the Comfort tool rests  by Robust at http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Lathe_Accessories___Tool_Rests___Robust_Comfort_Tool_Rest___robust_tool_rest?Args=
 
I don't have one of these yet but the people I know that have them LOVE em. Good luck

Lin.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 15, 2009)

Darci , 
First , welcome to the group . 
Second , when you say missing the toolrest COMPLETELY do you mean just the part that you rest your tools on or the complete banjo , the part that slides on the lathe bed that has the tool post holder as well?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 15, 2009)

Go to a local welding shop and tell them exactly what you want. I can get one made up for about $10.00.
Or, buy a second tool rest and cut it down to the size you want. This can be done with a welding torch, high speed cutting wheel or the laborious, but inexpensive way, with a hacksaw.
You can also spend a lot of money with the suppliers mentioned.


----------



## juteck (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a 6" robust rest for pens, and have a bigger one on my wish list for other turning. Excellent tool rest.




lorbay said:


> Check out the Comfort tool rests by Robust at http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Lathe_Accessories___Tool_Rests___Robust_Comfort_Tool_Rest___robust_tool_rest?Args=
> 
> I don't have one of these yet but the people I know that have them LOVE em. Good luck
> 
> Lin.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 15, 2009)

_"....as I'm planning to turn center to center, and I probably won't be able to get close enough with this tool rest. And a related question: *which is better for center to center turning, 4 or 6 inches*?"_ 


*Neither*....... I use a 2.75" rest (shown below)! 

I decided to go with the *T- Bar tool rest system* and bought mine from a small "mom and pop" company who had the most reasonable prices at the time: http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/tbarmodtools.html

The nice thing is the interchangability! I have two lathes, one large and a Jet mini so I bought a post for each lathe but the tool bars work on either post so only had to buy one set of tool rests. For pen turning I use the 6", 4" rests. 

When I started turning center to center I soon realized that a shorter rest was needed so Rick, who goes by *Rherrell *on the IAP forum made me one to my exact specifications which was 2.75" long. *This little baby is PERFECT for working blanks center to center!* If you need a custom tiny rest, Rick is your guy!

Here are a few shots of my rests. I use the 6" for longer blanks then switch to the 2.75" rest for turning center to center, note how close to the work I can get without interference!


----------

